# Captain's Report



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*RAISING THE BAR WHILE DEEP IN THE TROUGH*​
5/24/2017​
Wind Wind Wind..... my fellow local fishermen know what Im taking about. The past 10 days or so its been blowing something ferocious. North, South West and East it seems like regardless of direction the common denominator is relentless punishment. One thing is for sure the Kite boarders and Sailors have been truly enjoying themselves. The fish on the other hand have been gorging themselves weather it be BIG Gator Trout stacking up on protein for their spawn or Red Fish, flounder, Spanish Mackerel, Blue fish, White trout, and the ever so abundant Lady Fish; they are all using this wind as a conveyor belt buffet. The fish are literally stacked up in ambush points sitting and waiting for the wind to bring them their next meal. This means as long as you know what to look for you can have a banner day on the water when nobody else with a fishing pole is in sight.

*The Report*

Started the day at about 8am immediately catching a Solid speck about 21" on top water. At this point in time the water was very high and the wind was blowing but I was in a protected area. I then began to pick the area apart but no more blow ups to show for it. So I made a move to pick up Gary at his dock. The plan was to search and find. We did do a lot of searching but didn't find much to speak of ( a few specks here and there ) after enough searching the boredom took over and I decided to take us to a place I knew the reds where holding. We immediately were getting hammered by some reds but no hook ups. Mind you top water lures where being thrown all the way to this point its now about noon. With all the cloud cover and wind the fish were still reacting to surface plugs.

I then drop Gary back off at home. On the way back to the ramp I decide to hit another spot. With a hard outgoing tide and extreme West wind this area looked good. Built up of sand bars and points it offered protection in the middle of some high seas. I made my first drift along the bank and on my first cast I hook into a keeper speck* NOW im on to something is what Im saying to myself. I start fan casting and drifting the entire bank and I ended up with a total of 3 keepers on a single drift. I then restarted my drift but this time further off the bank and closer to the sand bars. What really caught my eye was the mullet skipping on the bars. Now on a new drift I begin fan casting my new bearing. Now catching fish on almost every other cast... Until "BAM" a big hit!!! drag screaming bloody mercy I think I have hooked a red until the fish jump out the water like a leaping Salmon.... BIG OL' Speck on!!! Nice. Boated that fish and kept casting. After making way to my reset point very slowly, thanks to power pole I decided to make another drift. This time on top of the bars. I caught less fish this way but noticed all the mullet sitting on top of the bar. The Specks were sitting on the down current side and leeward side of the bar just waiting for mother natures Conveyor Belt to bring them their next meal.

I ended up with 5 fish over 20" and too many keepers and throwbacks to count. ( all these fish were caught on a Jerk Bait or Fluke ) ( clouds left and the sun was shinning )

I then picked up Brandon from a dock and we got on some reds right away. Like the specks they had a Conveyor Belt of their own. They were sitting on a wind Blow point just on the leeward side. We were casting right were they should be and the reds where reacting immediately but again no hook ups.... the fish just couldnt connect to top water.

As the sun went down I finally decided to get out the wind and fish some protected banks at a last shot chance to land some top water fish. Ended up with a 21" speck and 41" Bull with a few keeper specks mixed in. 


A long day on the Grind of doing some Captain homework.... I have charters the next few days and will update this post on how they do with hopefully some awesome pics of Big specks and fat reds!!!!

Tight Lines and Good Fishin!!!!
Capt Josh 
www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Great report Josh! Love me some gators! Catch 'em up Captain!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Pompano Joe said:


> Great report Josh! Love me some gators! Catch 'em up Captain!


Thank You Joe

I need to come see ya its been too long already


----------



## shockTherapy01 (May 22, 2015)

Josh better put me in some fish in the morning, putting his PFF reputation on the line


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

shockTherapy01 said:


> Josh better put me in some fish in the morning, putting his PFF reputation on the line


LOL The pressure is ON !!! 
The expectations of client to Captain is always high. Im confident we'll get on them. 
I didnt know you were in the forum hahahaha good stuff.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

spanish all over the bay?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

NOsaints said:


> spanish all over the bay?


I wouldn't say all over but if you look im confident that you would find them


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great report Josh and I'm sure you will put Ryan on the big fish. Good luck


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

chaps said:


> Great report Josh and I'm sure you will put Ryan on the big fish. Good luck


Oh man now the pressure is really on* Thanks bud im sure they'll catch the biggest Lady fish they've ever seen LOL


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Past 3 day report as of 28May17

as promised I said that I show you guys what Ive been up to and here it is. Tis the memorial day weekend!!! FUN!!! FUN!!! FUN!!!

Friday was blue bird skies and fair winds a complete game changer compared to earlier days -blowing 25mph in every direction with storms in between. But that didn't stop us from hooking some SOLID specks. In fact everyday since my original post my clients got to boat a speck over 20" and catch or have a good shot at a Red Fish.

- Lately the reds have been blowing up on top water something serious. I always tell my clients to anticipate the miss strike on a surface plug. Not setting the hook on the initial blow up will increase your hook up ratio by 200%. This allows the lure to stay in the strike zone and allows the fish to hone in on its target allowing you the angler to get another shot at the fish or multiple shots. 

The Specks have been all over some top water themselves. In fact every Highlighted fish that is over 20" (shown in pics) fell suit to the tantalizing walk the dog - stop and go action of either a Matrix Mullet or Spook Jr.

here are a few pics I have some trips tomorrow and upcoming week stay tuned for more pics and FULL Report!

Tight Lines and Good Fishing 
Capt Josh
www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

New for 2017


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Looks great


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Memorial Day Mash

Woke up to Thunderstorms this morning but that didn't stop me from leaving the house at 0430 to pick up the boat and get the day started. I knew that at about 6am the storm was going to clear. Thank God it did. Took a father and son out this morning and they got to experience some awesome fishing. 

Even the Black Drum are gobbling up Matrix Shad!!!! Sweet Catch*

4th day in a row and running for landing specks over 20" !!!!!!

limiting out on Red Fish !!!!!

Crazy top water action !!!!

Fishing in the Rain because the Fish are already Wet LOL

only!!!! at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

5/30-31/17

Full Pull Jacks,Bonita, and Spanish along the Beach edges. Inshore Trout, Reds and Flounder are chomping!!!

Wanna Catch Fish? How about some high intensity Fast action Catching for four-Six hours straight!!!!! If you dont loose count of how many you caught within the first half hour of fishin its a slow day. Right now you can expect the lines to Stay Tight outside Pensacola Pass. catching King Mackerel, Spanish Mackerel, Bonita, Jacks, lady fish, Blue fish and many more.

Inshore the flounder, specks and reds have been very consistent. Plan on some Extreme top water lure action in the morning catching red drum, speckled trout, blue fish, lady fish and Jacks. 

The past week has been full of many Large Speckled Trout and high intensity nearshore fishing.

LETS GO FISHInG!!!!! the bite is here at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

pose of the year.... they made it up. I couldnt stop crackin up LOL


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great reports! Glad your on the fish and the boat looks great.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

OH MAN!!!!

LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS HAS A BRAND NEW ALL TIME JUNIOR ANGLER AWARD:thumbup: for largest Speckled Trout caught :thumbsup:


6/1/17

I had the pleasure of taking out a father and son today. These are my most favorite trips. Seeing a father and son bond on the water is truly a special thing to me. ( its what my father and I did growing up ) 

After every fish his son caught I could see the proud happy dad look all over his face - Awesome - These moments are truly priceless* it takes fishing way beyond just catching fish and as a Guide the sense of accomplishment is truly surreal. 

--- Special Offer ---- 

If you have a kid or 3 kids you would like to take out on the water this is for you!!!! ( no younger then 8 ) 

First person to guess the length of this trout within 1/8 of a inch will get a 25% discount on there next trip at www.limitoutcharters.com

THATS A $100.00 saving or MORE 

i will post the fish laying on a measurement board on the 4th and then announce a winner if anyone is so lucky to guess right* 

Tight Lines and good fishing 
Capt Josh


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Here is a great shot of the kid releasing is PB Speckled Trout after we tagged it*****


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that the SX200 and 210? Either way, how do you like it? Been looking at those a lot lately.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wflgator said:


> Is that the SX200 and 210? Either way, how do you like it? Been looking at those a lot lately.


SX200 I LOVE IT!!! 150sho yami saves yah gas and with 1 person at a quarter tank Ive hit 53mph. It drafts about a ft or a little less and isnt to bulky to maneuver in and out of Docks. 

Definitely a well equipped boat for any inshore angler. 

I do take it offshore from time to time but like everyone else I have to pick my days..... its definitely not a 37' Freeman LOL


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

6/2/17

DOUBLE DOUBLE

Ran a double today* Both groups wanted to do a second trip after doing the first... literally just days after their first trip!!!!! here are some pics!!!

Catching Big Specks morning and afternoon!!!! Wanna Run and Gun? Wanna Catch Fish all day long? How about that fierce Bonito Bite* Lots of drag rippin action without a dull moment awaits at www.limitoutcharters.com offering day and night trips, inshore/offshore or a mix of it all, how about a morning of your chance at a Gator Trout and a afternoon limit of snapper??? you name it ill plan for it. Just call me at (650) 201-4604 and LETS GET IT DONE!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The Saga continues Specks over 20" are being caught EVERY TRIP BOOK NOW* and getcha some FloraBama Gator Action!!!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

New for 2017

LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS PERFORMANCE SHIRTS!!!

35.00 and or free with purchase of Charter while supplies last. 

Book Now at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

June 5th

Hardcore Rain showers this Morning. My Buddy Capt. Brett and I both had cancellations today due to weather..... So what do we do...... We put our rain jackets on and get to work.

The Red Snapper and Red Fish in the bay didn't mind the rain not 1 bit. After weeding through tons of short snapper I was able to stick a keeper ARS. We then decided to hit the flats as soon as the rain started to lighten up.

Ended up with 3 Gators and plenty of keeper and throw back specks..... Awesome Day! the Sun soon decided to even come out and shine on us.... awesome*

The fish are acclimated to rain.... rain is not an excuse to not fish and have fun! All fish were released to fight another day..... except for the ARS he gets the webber treatment tonight*

Looks like alot of rain in the forecast, hopefully I have some clients ready to get WET AND WILD.... reports to come stay tuned

Tight Lines Guys
Capt. Josh
www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

June 6th

*WET AND WILD*

Woke up this morning to the Beautiful sound of Thunder and the clashing of Lightning lit up my bedroom window like a strobe light during soul train. Immediately checked the radar and noticed that the worst of the storm was already passing - ok... time to GET WET AND WILD!!!!

Grabbed all my gear and set off to the ramp to meet my clients. They had texted me and asked, "are we still on course to launch"..... I replied, HELL YEA!!! By the time I got to the ramp the rain shower had turned into a fatal drizzle, water mirrored the sky in perfection and the clouds were beginning to break up. The water level was VERY HIGH - about as High as Ive ever seen it before a flood warning gets put out. Interesting high water - high tide - outgoing tide throughout morning - cloud cover- rain - ESE winds variable - and a group of 3

We blasted off at 0600 ahhhh nothing like rain hitting you in the face at 45mph to start your day... if that dont wake you up then maybe some Gator Trout Blowing up Matrix Mullets will*

Started off targeting Red Fish, my clients had hooked 3 before landing 1. The Reds were about as Wild as a Blue Fin tuna this morning. As soon as they got hooked they would burn drag and then charge the boat and have my clients doing circles around the boat and center console. I have never seen Red Fish act so wildly.... I think the storm had them fired up. Clients were pretty bummed out on loosing the fish but all I can say is keep on casting guys they're here. Then Bam.... landed 1 HIGH FIVES ALL AROUND the GLORY of breaking that ice was EPIC after all the pulled hooks. 

I looked to the sky and noticed that the sun was trying to break out of the clouds.... SO, I told my clients to buckle up its RUN AND GUN TIME!!!! I really wanted to take full advantage of the scorched sky and keep these top water bites going. First Stop Spot was a jewel. I see some bait acting frantic of the surface, power pole down and told them to begin fan casting.... power pole didn't come up for a solid 15min - 20min. At that point I could almost feel them thinking ( why are we not moving ) 

Then it happens the bait surfaced again acting frantic and the fish below them were going berserk... big wakes under jumpin fleeing bait. I yell*** GUYS CAST THERE!!!!! they all made good casts and as they're walking their lures all I could say was, " someone's about to catch a fish"

KABLOOSH!!!!! that sound cleared my ears and the sight of a yellow mouth shaking at the surface put my eyes into tunnel vision.... this is called the Gator Trout trance. Some people's knees shake others go into shock me I get into a zone like nothing else in the world matters, and IM not even the one holding the rod LOL we landed that fish released her and now everyone is as happy as can be.... (26.25")

We raced around Pensacola catching multiple fish in the 20-23" range and LOTS of throwbacks!!!! a 15" trout looks funny next to these Dino Specks

LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS is on a ridiculous Hot streak... I feel as though I have these fish dialed in and the storms are playing into my cards.... LETS GET IT!!!!! WIND RAIN the more the merrier I personally hope these storms stick around for awhile. 

the bite in ON!!!! ONLY at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stay tuned more rain and fish to come very very soon

ANOTHER STORM...... first window of OPPORTUNITY LIM-IT-OUT CHARTERS WILL RIDE OUT


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

JUNE 7TH

This is the fattest speck Ive seen in awhile.... Good times at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*I dont think its going to rain tomorrow..... mmm I wonder if the fish well appreciate that. Stay Tuned!!!!!*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

8th June

long day, good day.... everyone caught there first red and or speck.... THE INSHORE bite is hot ONLY at www,limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

more pics of the 8th


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Stay Tuned Ill be right back tomorrow:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

9th June

Got this that and the other Matrix Mullets and Matrix shads getting it done on the flats and at the Mass/pass. Another Solid day in the books! As Captain I like to be proficient and having lures that work on multiple species in all types of conditions works for me but more importantly my clients! Today we hooked a Jack Caravel ( pulled the hook ) , Specks, Spanish and a Pompano with many blow ups by Red Fish!- ALL on Matrix Lures!!!! The fish are chewing Lets get moving at www.limitoutcharters.com


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

10th June

Took some folks from Louisiana out Today and boy did they have a banner trip.... caught a countless amount of Specks if I had to put a number on it, I'd say they caught 20 specks a piece plus 2 Gators!!!! 

they said the fishing in Pensacola was Better then their home town that was a huge statement coming from some Louisianians. BEST COMPLIMENT OF THE MONTH*

GO2 my Lim-It-Out Charters page on facebook to see LIVE Videos and Client Review and please give me a like and share.

for more fishin go to www.limitoutcharters.com and book your trip today!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

DUTY CALLS Navy Reserves Decided that they needed me to be activated for a few weeks.... so night NIGHT Charters and Weekends will be my only time to fish

Stay tuned regardless of lifes obligations nothing will keep me off the water.

Lets do some night fishing!!! At www.limitoutcharters.com


----------

